# What colour Sable is she?



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey guys Ive posted a few pics of Piper and i was wondering if anyone has any guesses as to what colour of sable she is? I realize I may not be able to know until she sheds out her puppy coat but maybe some of you guys would know better.Her dad was a long haired red/blk and her momma was awhat looked like faded black and tan with a stock coat..Anyways thanks for helpin me out!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Wow- is she adorable!!!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh no, she is the worse color ever! You must send her to me...right away!

Sorry, I don't have experiance with sable colors. But I have a Coatie! Your pup is such a gorgeous pup! I love her!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

When I saw her pics I squealed at my desk like a dork! She is SO SO pretty, she has the sweetest face and her coat is to die for!

(sorry I couldn't answer your question)


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

I used to think I had the cutest puppy *ever* 

Then I saw these pictures of Piper 

Now I must settle for handsomest puppy *ever* 

I think I see a lot of black tipping in one of those pictures, but, you're going to have a long wait until you know how dark or light she will be.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

hahaha thanks eveyone. She does have quite a bit of black pointed guard hairs but I've noticed quite a few white hairs coming in on her back and a bit on her forehead. Got me curious for sure lol.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

she is adorable! you won't know what her adult coat will be until she is 2-3 years of age. You could look at puppy pictures of mom and dad to see who she more closely resembles, but sables change SO much as they mature its hard to tell with certainty.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I hope member Holmeshx2 see's your post. She has a gorgeous LC workingline female (Jinx), maybe she can give you some feedback


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

There is a certain spot on the tail (that little dark spot) and usually along the belly, that will give you clues as to how dark they will eventually be. Judgeing by the amount of black hairs on the tail (about 4 inches from the base), she is not going to be very dark. She does have an interesting color pattern though.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Patterned Sable like Dante perhaps


----------



## Ashley_M (Feb 19, 2003)

She is beautiful!! Generally speaking as an adult she should resemble the color that she was as a young pup (newborn-1wk). If you are able to get any pictures from her breeder that might help.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

GORGEOUS! Sable pups can change alot the first year, though she looks like a longcoat, but how long???? Best answer is what the breeder thinks at this point.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

She definitely has a long coat and honestly the "breeders" were just cow farmers who bred their 2 shepherds and had 2 litters. Theyve already fixed the male because they dont want to do it anymore. I doubt they would know much about how she will turn out. I figured with how many of you are on here I could get a better clue maybe about how she would turn out. I have a feeling she wont be too dark either but I'm certainly curious to see how she changes. I wish there was more stuff on the internet about the changes different sable dogs go through. I've looked and found some interesting stuff but nothing that really helps me.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

:wub: No idea. But you can send her my way!


----------



## doggybyts89 (Mar 22, 2008)

She's so cute! Her color looks similiar to my female's coat at that age and she turned out fairly dark. (She's the one with the pirate hat in my avatar). Let me see if I can find a puppy picture at that age/color and show you a current one as well.


----------



## faithshen (Apr 27, 2012)

She's absolutely beautiful on that post, I also love her coats and eyes, my dog chamsy loves to see her


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

doggybyts89 said:


> She's so cute! Her color looks similiar to my female's coat at that age and she turned out fairly dark. (She's the one with the pirate hat in my avatar). Let me see if I can find a puppy picture at that age/color and show you a current one as well.


 
Ya thanks that would be reallly neat to see!!


----------



## obxterra (Jul 25, 2009)

I don't think you can tell how she'll end up looking yet. From my experience sables tend to completely "blow" their coats a couple of times before they develop their adult colors. We've concentrated on sable GSD's (4 out 0f 5). That being said so far our Ciyah has pretty much kept the same pattern so far, just a little darker.


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

In order for her to be a sable, one of her parents has to be a sable. If that's the case, she could be a red sable. 

baby Bunny:









2 yo Bunny:


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

Well than I'm sure one of her parents was sable but neither looked it to me. However there were about 5 sables in the litter out of 9 pups and some darker than her.. There were a few blk and tans as well I've emailed the breeders to try and get pics of the parents. I saw both mom and dad. So hoping for pics and you guys can decide lol. You all have better knowledge than myself I'm sure . Your Bunny is too cute! I notice the white hairs on her forhead, Piper is starting to get a few there too and along her back. Is that common for sables?


----------



## Justin0406 (Jun 18, 2010)

Get ready to enjoy some amazing color changes. Seasonal as well as age color changes. One thing for sure, the pup you see today will be a lot different in the upcoming months. I think she's going to be dark - it's been said the darkness of the inner ear gives a clue. My 2yr old sable was completely tan except for a black muzzle and tail tip. Now he has a black pattern back with the mixture of black along the side.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm really excited to see the changes that she goes through! I got some pics of pipers parents. I must admit I wasn't impressed with the look of mom but dad was gorgeous. The pics are not that great but gives you an idea perhaps. The one pic the guy sent me of mom she's wet so I asked for one when she's dry but ill put up the ones I have of them. So dad is the blk and tan and mom is the light tan, I suppose she might be the "sable" one lol and then the one of the two of them together. Don't mind the hound in the middle.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a really gorgeous puppy,,but, I don't see sable in either parents? Is that mom in the 3rd picture? and again in the last picture (far right?) In the 3rd pic I , she looks like a mix, but may be cause she is wet? The last pic she looks like a purebred but I don't see sable in her at all.

Could mom have gotten hooked up with another male possibly??? 

Either way, gorgeous puppy have fun!


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

yes i thats her mom in the 3rd pic, its a bad pic altogether..shes wet and its a really bad angel to shoot any dog from. I dont see sable in either of them but they made it clear that they were the parents. They were the only 2 on the farm. I agree though that she looks purebred in the one where she is sitting but not so much when she is all wet but they assured me both dogs were in fact purebred. They had two litters Piper's being the 2nd. I hope Piper takes more after her dad because I really loved the look of him. I like the head on her momma but thats about it. I couldn't get anymore pics of her mom unfortunately.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

I can't help you out at all...but she is so stinking cute. I actually went "awww" out loud when I saw her picture


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank you  Can anyone else help me out with the pics I've provided? Could mom just be a really light cream sable? She must be right? Like I said there were quite a few sable pups in the litter.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

anyone else got any ideas? Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

It's really hard to tell what her finally coloring will be. If she is a sable then there are lots of changes in store!

Here's my boy Mauser - a sable, long coat, at 9 weeks of age:











A couple months later:











And just recently:


----------



## aternie (May 1, 2012)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> It's really hard to tell what her finally coloring will be. If she is a sable then there are lots of changes in store!
> 
> Here's my boy Mauser - a sable, long coat, at 9 weeks of age:
> 
> ...


Are the really big pink (second set of) ears genetic?


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Just because they're the only two dogs on the farm doesn't mean momma didn't mate to another dog if she was outside, even in a fenced area, unsupervised at any point. You can have multiple sires from one litter of puppies. Mom doesn't look purebred but it could just be bad pictures.

Regardless, you've got one ridiculously adorable puppy!!! :wub: If mom and dad are the actual parents, she'll probably end up taking more after dad.

I've got a little sable girl, I'm expecting her to come out looking something like Lauri's pup, Mauser. (Just not a long coat) My girls mom was a dark sable and dad was a solid black. If she comes out with much tan I'm going to be scratching my head.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

the mom was so ratty looking but i think she is purebred and where these dogs were there was no farm for about 6-7 km. Both the mom and dad had dog houses out side and were chained when the owners werent outside. I am hoping she take after dad as it is but i guess we will find out how she turns out..thanks.

your pup is super cute and i loved how he turned out!!


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

You'd be surprised what dogs will do when it comes to a bitch in heat. I had a Labrador male who wouldn't leave my property who traveled from 3 miles away to hang around while Eevee was in heat. If he comes back when Gretchen goes into heat, he's going to the pound and I've done warned his owner about it. It's not fair for me to have to stand there with a baseball bat because the dog is getting aggressive when I try to carry my dog to the pen and stand over her while she potties. (Or more try to get her to go potty while SHE tries to "flag" him through the fence. :headbang I'd stand over her ANYWAYS but being threatened by someone elses dog on MY farmland isn't right. I was ready to take some hedge clippers to his little man parts. ><


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm not saying I dont believe you. My boyfriends parents have that probem with their male shepherd running off but I am pretty good at seeing the dog breeds and I'm pretty postive, even though ratty, mom was purebred bad pics n all. If she wasn't, well you can't say Piper doesnt look pure lol. Anyways I just took a pic of Piper with my phone this afternoon after giving her a bath this morning. She just looked so pretty I had to share it!


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh no, I'm not talking about mom. Lol! I even said she could be purebred, just not good pictures. More so just your pup being any kind of sable. At least one parent would have to be sable to get sable puppies.  Dad looks like a typical black and tan and mom well, mom is obvious parent and doesn't look like any PB sable I've ever seen. (Doesn't mean she isn't purebred, just means she doesn't appear to have any indication of sabling on her.) That's why I say there may have been another daddy.

Regardless, she's a gorgeous girl :wub: and so long as you love her, that's all that matters right?  Will be fun to watch her grow! Be sure to share lots of pictures!!


----------



## Mrs. Ashley (May 4, 2012)

What an adorable puppy!


----------

